# live and work in sharm



## lee1603 (Sep 27, 2012)

hi guys my name is lee im 39 and have been to sharm afew times now and would really like to work and live there i am a gardener by trade and am wondering if there are any jobs there in my field im not expecting riches or a easy life and know you have to work hard so im hoping for some adive i just came back from sharm and going back for 10 days in march 2013 thanks lee


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Lee welcome to the forum

I am not sure but I would doubt very much that there would be jobs for gardeners as local labour would be hired at a cost of approx 40LE a day plus of course they have knowledge of the local plants. If you are keen to move here as a gardener why not contact the big hotels via their HR departments and ask them what the chances are, 


Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

lee1603 said:


> hi guys my name is lee im 39 and have been to sharm afew times now and would really like to work and live there i am a gardener by trade and am wondering if there are any jobs there in my field im not expecting riches or a easy life and know you have to work hard so im hoping for some adive i just came back from sharm and going back for 10 days in march 2013 thanks lee


 Lee, I am kind of sticking my head out here a bit, but you need to understand that although not really publicly acknowledged or even admitted, there is a distinct and recorded "caste" type system in place in Egypt. Not quite Indian style, but nevertheless. Your vocation and religion is on your ID identification card if you are an Egyptian. Gardeners are seen to be a blue-collar vocation, and treated accordingly. We have outsourced "gardeners" working on some of our service contracts. I know that they earn maximum 1000le a month, the supervisor maybe 2100le. Egypt does not have a horticulturist degree available at local universities. A agricultural degree seems to be seen as sufficient for the purpose. That means the industry as a whole is also discriminated against, in so many ways.:ranger:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Here in El Gouna there are hundreds of private villas that are bought off plan and then it is up to the owners to landscape their gardens and build swimming pools. This is all done by Orascom who own the town. The gardeners start around 7.30am going round to all the villas and communial areas switching on the irrigation water which is fed to the plants via black plastic pipes and they hose all the lawns. They finish around 5pm in the hot sun all day. A different team cut all the lawns and trim the shrubs. Their wages will be very low. Not sure who does all the designs though as each garden is different but for sure they will be working for Orascom. You can view El Gouna on Google Earth to get an idea. It is 24km north of Hurghada.


----------

